# A Cheap Bird's Plea



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

What is it that my life is worth
How much will you pay
To what extent would you go
If I get ill today?
I know I'm not an expensive bird
My cost is fairly cheap
But what is the price you put on life
For something that you keep?
My wings still spread out the same
My heart still has a beat
So why is it that my cousins
Are the ones you hold so sweet?
I cannot help that I was born
Without a golden egg
Will you still take care of me
Or make me plead and beg?
I rely on you to help me
As I can't do it for myself
Will you take the steps needed
Or just put me on the shelf?
So when you walk by me
Please look me in the eye
If it would come down to it
Woud I live or would I die?

Author Unknown

I saw this on another forum and had to post. I was almost in tears.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I was almost in tears.


me to  its so true, hopefully it will make people think twice when getting care for there birds


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Makes me feel really bad because we do not have a avian vet here. I'd spend all the money in the world on my babies. Lets hope my bunch stay well until i can move out and live closer to a vet.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Makes me feel really bad because we do not have a avian vet here. I'd spend all the money in the world on my babies. Lets hope my bunch stay well until i can move out and live closer to a vet.


thats hard when you don't have one close by, I feel the same way about mine.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is really sweet. I hate it when people get a budgie or something and think its just a 'garbage' pet because it's so cheap. And think they can do anything they want to it, and if something happens then who cares its only like 20 bucks down the drain. 
I hate it when people think like that.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> That is really sweet. I hate it when people get a budgie or something and think its just a 'garbage' pet because it's so cheap. And think they can do anything they want to it, and if something happens then who cares its only like 20 bucks down the drain.
> I hate it when people think like that.


I agree!!! 110%!!! Just the other day my mom's neighbor let their budgie go free...I am sure he didn't make it. It's so dam stupid!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I agree!!! 110%!!! Just the other day my mom's neighbor let their budgie go free...I am sure he didn't make it. It's so dam stupid!


what thats crazy why would they let it go free


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> what thats crazy why would they let it go free


remember I posted about it on TB...I have no idea why- my mom tried to catch it but it didn't work and she hasn't seen it in a few days...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> remember I posted about it on TB...I have no idea why- my mom tried to catch it but it didn't work and she hasn't seen it in a few days...


oh sorry...lol did I reply to the post and forgot or did I miss it, wouldn't be the first time I missed somthing  silly me


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww how sad.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My dad very much thinks that vet bills are wasted on a $20 bird. Good thing he has me to tell him differently.  I only recently found an avian vet, he's about a 30min drive from our house but he's really good. I feel a lot better knowing that we have a good vet if ever the birds get sick. He's already seen Bailee for a well-bird check when i first bought him home.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Lea just had her well bird check, it cost $130 and well worth every single cent


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well from what i can see there is no avian vet only one who knows a little about bird but doesn't really want to treat them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well from what i can see there is no avian vet only one who knows a little about bird but doesn't really want to treat them.


That's such a shame.  For quite a while i had no idea there was an avian vet in Canberra, and i would always get stressed to think of a bird getting sick in the aviary or something.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i'm just going to hope for the best. Provide a clean enviroment and do the best i can


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is true never neglect your cute little bird


----------

